# FOX went HD in my DMA



## boylehome (Jul 16, 2004)

KCVU FOX 30 in the CHICO, CA DMA just went HD using 720p. Are there other OTA FOX channels going HD?

Well the channel is 720p. They are only upcoverting 480i currently  The picture is 4:3 stretched to 16:9. Not looking very good.


----------



## Mikey (Oct 26, 2004)

boylehome said:


> KCVU FOX 30 in the CHICO, CA DMA just went HD using 720p. Are there other OTA FOX channels going HD?


Lot's of them. Our OKC Fox has been digital with occasional network HD since last year, just before the NFL season started.


----------



## boylehome (Jul 16, 2004)

Last night FOX KCVU actually started broadcasted the baseball game in HD! Thanks FOX!


----------



## BlackHitachi (Jan 1, 2004)

boylehome said:


> Last night FOX KCVU actually started broadcasted the baseball game in HD! Thanks FOX!


That it so cool!! I am waiting for kmvu in Medford OR. to upgrade they said they are working on it!! We will see?


----------



## boylehome (Jul 16, 2004)

BlackHitachi said:


> That it so cool!! I am waiting for kmvu in Medford OR. to upgrade they said they are working on it!! We will see?


Please post when your FOX broadcasts HD. All I can say is, "SWEET!"


----------



## Paradox-sj (Dec 15, 2004)

My Fox KTVU has be broadcasting in HD 720p/DD 5.1 for two seasons (this is the second seasons) Its owned and operate by Sinclair...they have done some local HD broadcast as well.


----------



## BlackHitachi (Jan 1, 2004)

boylehome said:


> Please post when your FOX broadcasts HD. All I can say is, "SWEET!"


Well i am VERY HAPPY to report our FOX KMVU went HD today!! Will see how it looks when House comes on!!


----------



## BlackHitachi (Jan 1, 2004)

HOUSE looks GOOD in HD!!


----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

WAWS-HD - FOX in JAX FL - 720p on my local Adelphia CABLE

"House" may look good in HD, but if Hugh Laurie gets any scruffier looking,
I swear I'm going back to watching the program in SD! :lol:


----------



## Capmeister (Sep 16, 2003)

Does anyone else--can someone check if you don't know--see frequent problems on FoxHD with closed captioning being in sync?


----------



## boylehome (Jul 16, 2004)

BlackHitachi said:


> Well i am VERY HAPPY to report our FOX KMVU went HD today!! Will see how it looks when House comes on!!


BlackHitachi,

That is great news! FOX is slow to convert in your area. Are they at full power yet? Our FOX just got their new full power transmitter installed and have been testing it in the AM hours. Many people in our area can't get FOX HD as the power is so low.

John


----------



## BlackHitachi (Jan 1, 2004)

boylehome said:


> BlackHitachi,
> 
> That is great news! FOX is slow to convert in your area. Are they at full power yet? Our FOX just got their new full power transmitter installed and have been testing it in the AM hours. Many people in our area can't get FOX HD as the power is so low.
> 
> John


Yes it is full power. I am ready for some Football now!


----------



## BlackHitachi (Jan 1, 2004)

Nbc is next i hope. I can't get there digital sd signal becuase the power is so low. I have heard they are going Hd this fall but we will see?


----------



## Larry Kenney (Aug 19, 2005)

I feel sorry for all of you guys outside the major cities who have had to wait so long for network HD. I'm really surprised to read that some digital network stations are still not HD compatible and are not running full power. 

Here in San Francisco we've had HD from all 7 networks - ABC, CBS, FOX, NBC, PBS, UPN and WB - for about two years now, all at full power. We've had HD from four of them since 1998!

Larry


----------



## wwfmike (Jul 17, 2006)

My local Fox (albuquerque) is HD. Even though they hardly ever show the HD feed. I saw half of this past weeks COPS opening in HD then it switched to SD. Big disappointment.


----------



## boylehome (Jul 16, 2004)

wwfmike said:


> My local Fox (albuquerque) is HD. Even though they hardly ever show the HD feed. I saw half of this past weeks COPS opening in HD then it switched to SD. Big disappointment.


If I understand what you are saying about, "hardly ever show the HD feed," it sounds like the human who is responsible for doing the switching is forgetting that it is required when HD content is present. It happens here but not with FOX. There are circumstance where there are technical problems with the HD satellite feed but this is rare. I have no Idea how big the station is and if it is a top pay/wage organization. Fox uses a special device called a splicer. You will know if they use this device and when in use the station logo is shown the lower right corner of the screen when HD is displayed. Usually a questioning phone call to the station as to why HD is constantly left in SD will correct the problem.


----------



## wwfmike (Jul 17, 2006)

That is EXACTLY what happens. I'll give them a call about it. This is from their website, Kasa.com:



> KASA FOX 2 is a full power, 24-hour, VHF stereo television station. KASA FOX 2 transmits from the 10,600 ft. crest of the Sandia Mountains with over 31,000 watts of maximum power. This is the maximum power allowed for the operation of Channel 2 at the height above average terrain. KASA FOX 2 provides a primary television signal to much of northern and central New Mexico.
> 
> KASA's signal is delivered to Comcast Cable via fiber to insure the clearest and best possible signal to the local metro area via cable.
> 
> KASA may also be seen on the Echostar Satellite system(The Dish Network) #776, downlinked from a satellite at 110 degrees.


----------



## dfergie (Feb 28, 2003)

HD version of KASA is on 129...


----------



## Paradox-sj (Dec 15, 2004)

Larry Kenney said:


> I feel sorry for all of you guys outside the major cities who have had to wait so long for network HD. I'm really surprised to read that some digital network stations are still not HD compatible and are not running full power.
> 
> Here in San Francisco we've had HD from all 7 networks - ABC, CBS, FOX, NBC, PBS, UPN and WB - for about two years now, all at full power. We've had HD from four of them since 1998!
> 
> Larry


Dont forget PBS...and now independent Kron with its local HD productions. We have had it very well here is the Bay Area


----------

